# Turbines.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What's the big spunker with 'Turbines'?

For fucks sake, talk about the word of the moment:

"Wow. Great looking Turbines."

"How much to have Turbines?"

"Mind if I knock one out over your shiny Turbines?"

*They're just fucking spoked wheels.*

This is a Turbine:










Get over it and wank off over a jazz mag instead of your Turbines!

Jeez. :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Whats that bloke doing on the top of the first one


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Looks like he's waiting for a bus... :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

That's me about to jump if I hear that fucking word 1 more time!!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> That's me about to jump if I hear that fucking word 1 more time!!!


Turbines :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > That's me about to jump if I hear that fucking word 1 more time!!!
> ...


Pussy....

TURBINES! TURBINES! TURBIIIIIINNNNNNEEEESSSSS!!!!

He he, that should do it....jump!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

John had found a new place to find inspiration, tranquil, peaceful.....''Hmm, new wheel design, hmm, hills? No! Clouds? No, Hmmm, I know, TURBINES! Yes thats it.'' he smiled to himself knowing he had come up with a winning design, potnetial owners would be salivating, his only problem now was, how the fuck to get down?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Turrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiines! 










Muahahahahaha!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CH_Peter said:


> Turrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiines!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Corr, what a bunch of fucking wags you all are aren't ya? :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Corr, what a bunch of fucking wags you all are aren't ya? :wink:


It about time you took the bloody hint Neil :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh wot he said :x


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> What's the big spunker with 'Turbines'?
> 
> For fucks sake, talk about the word of the moment:
> 
> ...


 :roll:

Thank fcuk it's Friday, off to the pub.

That's not a turbine, it's a fucking windmill !

This is a turbine:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I quite like then myself


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

PaulS said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > What's the big spunker with 'Turbines'?
> ...


what he said :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Get over it and wank off over a jazz mag instead of your Turbines!
> 
> Jeez. :?


I am reliably informed that the term you were looking for was "jizz mag" (unless you are particularly drawn to unretouched photographs of Afro-American men playing the trumpet, saxophone, vibes, keyboards and drums).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

s3_lurker said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Get over it and wank off over a jazz mag instead of your Turbines!
> ...


No, they're definately also known as "jazz mags".


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Call it evens?

Urban Dictionary: jizz mag
pornographic magazine, top shelf material. go get us a jizz mag while you're in there Bob. by seymouruk uk Jul 9, 2005 email it ...
www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=jizz+mag - 12k - Cached - Similar pages

Urban Dictionary: jazz mag
(Eng.) Slang term for pornographic literature. "Gross, you got my jazz mag all wet." by Mad Walrus Aug 6, 2002 email it ...
www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=jazz+mag - 12k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

So is it one Turbine and four Turbi?

Collective name for Turbines? A fin?

And sure we are not all talking about these?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> And sure we are not all talking about these?


No, that's a wrinkly old man.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont mind them, but think they will be spec's by everyone so i went for something else.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I dont mind them, but think they will be spec's by everyone so i went for something else.


but what was delivered :roll:

:twisted:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

See thats my point - they slap them on everything :lol:


----------

